# CHARDONNAY'S TINY LITTLE SAM seeking info *NOT stolen*



## LittleLilly (21 June 2010)

"Chardonnay's tiny little sam" is a palomino miniature colt whom i've recently purchased, born in 2005 at the Pioneer stud, stoke on trent. Would love to find out where he's been/what he's done in the last 5 years. Any info much appreciated, many thanks.


----------



## kimbo78 (19 March 2020)

Hi, just searching names and I have his granddaughter Florence!


----------

